
Ask HN: StackExchange down for anyone on Firefox specifically? - jolmg
It works on Chromium, but on Firefox on multiple machines with a profile with no plugins I get the following:<p>Secure Connection Failed<p>An error occurred during a connection to stackoverflow.com. A required TLS feature is missing. Error code: MOZILLA_PKIX_ERROR_REQUIRED_TLS_FEATURE_MISSING<p>The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.<p>Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.
======
cgtyoder
Note from the StackExchange Status twitter account (@stackstatus): A new TLS
certificate is failing to send certificate status data that’s required when
using Firefox. We’re working with our CDN provider to roll back the change.

------
a-fried-egg
Yes:

An error occurred during a connection to stackoverflow.com. A required TLS
feature is missing. Error code:
MOZILLA_PKIX_ERROR_REQUIRED_TLS_FEATURE_MISSING

------
vanous
Same issue here, Firefox 66.0.5 on 5.0.0-trunk-amd64 #1 SMP Debian
5.0.1-1~exp1 (2019-03-12) x86_64 GNU/Linux

------
jolmg
If anyone from SE is looking at this, my machine is:

OS: Archlinux (last updated 2 days ago)

Browser: Firefox 67.0

~~~
cgtyoder
W10 1903 x64, Firefox 67.0 as well.

------
cgtyoder
stackoverflow dot com now back up!

~~~
jolmg
Yup. I can confirm.

------
detaro
Yes, broken OCSP stapling.

------
mtmail
yes, same here

